# Will my puppys ears stand?



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

My puppy is 7 weeks old yesterday and his ears are still very floopy. All the shepherds I have owned when I got them there ears were up. Will his stand?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ears go up and down until the puppy's done teething. Don't be surprised if they're up one day and down the next until about 6 months. It's completely normal.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What he said...


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

oh man- you've got lots of time. no worries. 

one thing I noticed with Capone was that his started to perk more and more when I talked to him- short focus sessions, basic obedience commands, constantly calling his name


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto what Paul said.

This is the ears up section, read the sticky topics here.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Read all the information threads on the board. They change at all stages some times up sometimes down. My males didn't go up until about 11 months old but my new females ears were up already and we just got her last week at 4.5 months old.

Don't worry and enjoy the fun stages they go through.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly's ears didn't spring into action until about 6 months.
4 months...








5 months...








6 months...








She has very soft ears and will sometimes hold them in the Yoda position.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Kaiya's ears just went up last week on her 14-week birthday!


----------



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

What im asking is if you look at the pic I posted of him he looks like he has lab ears lol is that normal for a shepherd pup at 7 weeks.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

ShepherdLuver25 said:


> What im asking is if you look at the pic I posted of him he looks like he has lab ears lol is that normal for a shepherd pup at 7 weeks.


Sure. Miss Molly's ears at 8 weeks...










And at 12 or so weeks...










And until she was 6 months old, like I said.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes its normal. please read the threads posted before on the subject


----------



## richiscool (Aug 1, 2011)

My pup's ears were down when I first met him at 7 weeks, when I picked him up at 8 weeks, his ears were straight up, by 9 weeks, one was down, now at 10 weeks, both are down. As mentioned here in the previous posts, my trainer says their ears can go up and down until after teething. So I am hoping they go back up. He is a working GSD.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

don't worry

7 weeks old german line


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't stress about it. He is a puppy, and it's cute at this age! Wendys are up, but both flop to the right just before she hunts kitties or is about to destroy a Kleenex box. We call it Puppy-Power ears.


----------

